
We may already have herd immunity – an interview with Professor Sunetra Gupta - mrfusion
https://reaction.life/we-may-already-have-herd-immunity-an-interview-with-professor-sunetra-gupta/
======
mrfusion
Interesting quote:

What’s disappointed me about the way this [pandemic] has been approached is it
has been approached along a single axis, which, if you like, is a scientific
one. Even within that context, you could argue that it’s too one-dimensional,
so we’re not thinking about what’s happening with other infectious diseases or
how many people are going to die of cancer. That’s the axis of disease, but
then there’s the socioeconomic axis, which has been ignored. But there’s a
third, aesthetic axis, which is about how we want to live our lives. We are
closing ourselves off not just to the disease, but to other aspects of being
human.

